# Stock ticker symbol suffix for TSE stocks?



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Doing a bit of research.

At Questrade, you have to put a ".TO" suffix on the stock ticker symbol if the stock trades on the TSX. None is need for NYSE stocks.

ie to buy XSB (Canadian iShares) I would use XSB.TO
to buy VTI (American Vanguard) I would use VTI

Is this how it's done at other brokerages? I've only ever used RBC Direct in addition to Q and I can't remember how it's done there. 

I'm assuming it's the same for all brokerages, but I just want to verify.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

No. At TDW I have to enter the ticker symbol and specify the market: Canadian or US. I'm not 100% sure but I believe it was the same at RBC Direct.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I like Interactive Broker's approach.. I put in the ticker and a list comes up to select from. Easy. Some people have been burned by not adding the .to in Questrade which means they buy on USD margin instead of CAD.. (I always check the quote first..) It took me awhile to find the .v for venture or whatever, as Questrade has no complete list either..


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

@CanadianCapitalist Thanks. Now that you mention it, I think it was like that at RBC Direct as well.

@mode3sour - What is on the selection list? The name of the exchanges? Or the full ticker symbols?


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

The old TradeFreedom worked the same way as Questrade... You put .to after the ticker symbol.

Since the switch to iTrade, you now pick the exchange from a drop down menu, right beside the box you entered the ticker into.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> @mode3sour - What is on the selection list? The name of the exchanges? Or the full ticker symbols?


Ticker symbols. You have to figure out the exchange.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Ticker symbols. You have to figure out the exchange.












The pic turned out crap, but no, I just type part of the ticker and it lists them all in full name with the exchange, ticker, and a classification (stock etc) TSE and NASDAQ shown. This is the free webtrader platform. It's nice because the Questrade one has had me scratching my head to find the proper extension


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Mode - very helpful.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

In IB, these are the instrument/exchange selection list I get when type in "RY".


Royal Bank of Canada (TSE)
> Stock, Options, Option Combos​
Royal Bank of Canada (NYSE)
> Stock, Futures, Options, Various option/futures combos and spreads​
Royal Bank of Canada (EBS)
Royal Bank of Canada (MEXI)
RY (EUR/JPY Forex)
> Futures, Futures Options, Futures Spreads​
RY (Bonds)

MB


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks MB!


----------

